# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Captopril opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam fajny i skuteczny lek, ja nim obniżałam ciśnienie.

----------


## Ela

Ja stosuję Captopril, przepisał mi lekarz ten lek aby szybko obniżyć ciśnienie. 
Stosuję go pod język. Jedna tabletka wzięta pod język obniża średnio o od 10 do 20 mm słupka rtęci już po 15-20 minutach. 
Jest lekiem bardzo bezpiecznym. Można stosować często ten lek, ale oczywiście pod kontrolą ciśnienia. 
Wada tego leku to że ma krótkie działanie. Połknięty zaczyna działać po około godzinie, a jego działanie kończy się po czterech, pięciu.

----------

